# The "Stableizer"



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't know if anyone has seen this before? I have seen it in use at horse clinics, but I have to say it just seems weird and harsh in many ways? I personally would not use this on my horses. What do you all think?

The Stableizer Equine Restraint & Training System ? Udderly EZ


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

In the video I saw poor horsemanship (in my book, and not ALL of the video) in some of the examples... so I think if they learned to become better communicators, they wouldn't need that thing. 

I wouldn't use it on my horse.. not that's it's cruel, or whatever.. it's just weird and not necessary. The idea behind it is good, but eh.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

It's a gimmicked up lip twitch and because it's on a pulley it can be a lot harsher than one you have to adjust by hand. Not for me, I agree with Sky, learn to communicate properly and you won't need it.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Ditto to what's been said above... learn proper horsemanship, and you won't need "aids" like this...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My brother is a farrier and he carries one of each size in his truck. He deals with sometimes trained and often unruly horses and the stabilizer has helped him immensely because:

1) He can put it on himself and doesn't have to depend on someone who may or may not know how to properly twitch a horse

2) It does help with their behavior by releasing endorphins and IMHO, is a much better option than drugging a horse that is a little bit hard to handle.

3) If applied and handled properly, it's not harsh at all.

Now, all that being said, I wouldn't use one on one of my own horses or a horse that I was training in lieu of proper horsemanship, but for someone like my brother or a vet that needed just a little bit of a "calming" agent on a horse that they would only be handling for an hour or so, then I'm all for it.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If it works like twitch, releasing endorphines, doesn't that last only 20 minutes or so? For a farrier, he would need longer than 20 minutes. Just a dicussion I had with my farrier about some unruly crazy horses he had worked on. I suggested a twitch, he said it only lasted 20 minutes, & he couldn't work that fast.


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't really like it, why not just teach your horse to accept the clippers and stand rather than applying some gimmick. It looks like he is using it in place of real training.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ware, I honestly don't know how long it actually lasts or whether the horse just relaxes and behaves once the first foot or two are out of the way regardless of whether it's still releasing endorphins or not. I've only ever seen him use it once and he did it all at once and the horse behaved the entire time (where he wasn't before).


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright smrobs, I can see how farriers and vets would use it.. I've seen some very unruly horses. But seriously, the owner of the horse should take responsibility and do their part to make it fair on everyone else, and the horse. 

Though I know that sometimes isn't possible for Q reasons(s).


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I got nothing against twitches if it means me not getting hurt while doctoring a horse or clipping it's ears. I train them to accept the clippers, if they decide to ignore the training & jerk around, they get twitched, I am not one for messing around, but I always give them the chance first. My horse was twitched off & on for the first 3 years of his show career for his left ear. Finally he decided he would accept the clippers like he does on the right ear. Funny thing is, his sire & his 1/2 sister are the same way with the left ear. All trained by different people. I am so proud of him now, he just drops his head & lets me clip away.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, believe me, I know. Brother is always so happy to come to my house to trim/shoe because all my horses (even the youngsters) stand nice and calm.

I'd say he deals with more horses that misbehave than he does well trained ones.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Every farrier earns his salary. I used to trim my own horses hooves & few for some friends, back breaking labor and these were well behaved horses. That is one equine related cost I enjoy handing over, my farrier earns every last penny.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

waresbear said:


> That is one equine related cost I enjoy handing over, my farrier earns every last penny.


Very true.. if it were my call, I'd make sure they were given water and something to eat too.. since it's very stressful and it's the least I can do, besides training my horse.

He's very good with the farrier.. used to be very aggressive towards them. Yay progress.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree farriers and vet shouldn't have to put up with other peoples unruly horses. Also I know someone who can't get her horse to pick up its back feet, so as a result she isn't getting her feet done, how is that good for a horse. I saw a twitch used that looks way worse then this device. The whole time I watched the twitch being used I kept thinking what if the person with the twitch over tightens if the horse jerks.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

LynnF said:


> I don't really like it, why not just teach your horse to accept the clippers and stand rather than applying some gimmick. It looks like he is using it in place of real training.


Absolutely agree with this. And of course, they have race people endorsing it...like I would actually want to take advice from an industry that emphasizes profit over all else :?.

However, it may possibly have a place in the veterinary field if it actually does as it says, where a horse may be too dangerous to accept a critical procedure in an application where drugs are either too risky or unavailable.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

waresbear said:


> I got nothing against twitches if it means me not getting hurt while doctoring a horse or clipping it's ears. I train them to accept the clippers, if they decide to ignore the training & jerk around, they get twitched, I am not one for messing around, but I always give them the chance first. My horse was twitched off & on for the first 3 years of his show career for his left ear. Finally he decided he would accept the clippers like he does on the right ear. Funny thing is, his sire & his 1/2 sister are the same way with the left ear. All trained by different people. I am so proud of him now, he just drops his head & lets me clip away.


did the breeder lead them by the ear as babies ? a lot of horses dont like their left ear touched if they had been lead by the ear.


----------



## Geewhal (Jan 31, 2012)

I am a Farrier, we also own and train our own family horses and have taken in or purchased some rather abused or neglected horses. My husbands old trainer who opened their first barn in the 50s,and has a very successful Andalusian breeding and training program, and have "A" rated Andys that have been sold to some very well known horse people. She told me to purchase the Stableizer and try it out years ago, her Farrier turned her on to it and she felt so strongly about it she would buy it from me if I did not like it. I have also seen OTT TBs rode in it while retraining to return to work as pleasure horses. We all know where these horses end up if they can not be sold after life at the races. Having owned one we retrained as a jumper they can be very high energy and unmanageable in the beginning. I am also a firm believer in training, training and more training and we trained our horses to show with our daughters in 4-h and open shows. I have used it occasionally and feel it is a far better option than drugging as the horse is only calmed and still alert and continues to learn and has a "good experience"as you do not "crank down on it, and only apply what pressure you need to get the job done, and less and less till it is no longer needed. My Daughters hunter was a very well trained TB never on the track and would clip like a champ till you hit her ears, we tried training in every manner possible and that was the only time she was dangerous and I mean truly Dangerous.. Drug ( and it took alot) or stableizer. You pick. And it goes without saying that I would LOVE all my clients horses to be well trained and tend to blame most horses bad behavior on their bad people. But if I only had well trained horses, I would have a very short client list. My very windy point as with everything else in life, It most defiantly has its place.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Works similar to a twitch. I have used a rope in much the same manner to get much the same results. I would not use it for every day training.. but if it, or a twitch or another aid will allow you to safely work with a horse (shoes, vet and so forth) IMO you use it. 

It reminds me a bit of this:
Prof Jesse Beery – The World


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

As a training device? No, but I can see how it would be useful for a vet or farrier.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

As a training device? Heck no. As an emergency back up if a simple twitch does not work in medical situations....yes. Although, a simple twitch has always worked for me, so I would not use one of those.

People mentioned holding an ear...I've done that and it works without any adverse effects. A friend of mine called me one morning because one of the ponies at the barn got into a porcupine. He had quills all over his muzzle. He stood for a while so she could pull them out, then wouldn't stand anymore. They couldn't twitch him because they wouldn't be able to get to the quills, and she didn't have any Ace or something similar to tranq him. So I went up there, just up the road, held onto his ear....he dropped his head, and she got the rest of the quills. no harm no foul...and you can still play with his ears without any resistance. It DOES work.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Ouch.. Poor horses, IMO.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

gypsygirl said:


> did the breeder lead them by the ear as babies ? a lot of horses dont like their left ear touched if they had been lead by the ear.


 I don't know about the stallion's breeder, but the lady who bred for the son & daughter never did, I worked for her, never saw it. She was reasonable horseperson, who I don't think would even consider leading a horse by the ear, lol.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Honestly there is no quick fix to things when it comes to horses. Some of the claims are a bit rediculous. It may, in the right hands, be a wonderful temporary training tool. But to think it would magically make your horse completely turn around is a bit rediculous. Things like this give people the wrong idea, thus making some beginners to be lead into thinking purchasing this and shoving in their fearful or aggressive horse's mouth will make it calm and loving. My opionion isn't always the right one, but just putting it out there.


----------

